# Nunchaku and Tabak Toyok



## masurai (Nov 29, 2009)

I have always been a fan of the nunchaku and I recently learned about the Tabak Toyok. And i was been thinking about learning one of them and was wondering if anyone could enlighten me about the differences in the two weapons.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Nov 29, 2009)

I am no expert, but I do believe Tabak Toyak is simply what the Philippine people call them


----------



## masurai (Nov 29, 2009)

Gary Crawford said:


> I am no expert, but I do believe Tabak Toyak is simply what the Philippine people call them



You could be right, but I read somewhere that is Tabak Toyak has shorter sticks and a longer chain


----------



## Xinglu (Nov 29, 2009)

Ever since I saw Bruce Lee use the Nunchaku I have been a fan.  

Gary is correct, the Tabak-Toyok is a Filipino version of the nunchaku with subtle differences. The primary difference between the Filipino version and other versions of the weapon is that the Tabak-Toyok tends to have shorter handles as well as a longer chain. Each handle is approximately four inches long. The length of the rope or chain that attaches each handle is approximately six inches long. The size of this weapon varies depending on the user.


----------



## masurai (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there any differences in the style in with they are used, and does anyone know of a school that teaches them in the Owensboro, KY area


----------



## Jimi (Dec 9, 2009)

I do not know about KY, but anyone deep into the Inosanto cirriculum should have some insight, if not a contact w/ Guro Dan who brought the Tabak Toyok to the forefront of western martial artists


----------



## masurai (Dec 22, 2009)

What is the differences in the styles, I have looked around online and pretty much all i have been able to find is that Japanese styles lean more toward using the chain for locks and such, Filipino styles lean more toward strikes, and Korean styles tend to be more equal between strikes and locks.


----------



## masurai (Dec 23, 2009)

On a related note, has anyone used the Actionflex Nunchakus. Are they worth the price.


----------



## ChukaSifu2 (Dec 24, 2009)

A student of mine just brought me back a set of them from the phillipines made of phillipine ironwood. Also he brought back a set of kali sticks. this is a very strong and heavy wood. sticks are about 6" and the chain is 7 1/2". Having many years of practice with nunchuka, there are many differences in use of these, but also alot of similarities. one thing about the chain version i have though makes them work real nice for disarming weapons almost like a manrikigusari and using them for take down manipulation. If you can get a set they are different, but worth a try if you are an avid nunchuka enthusiast.


----------

